# Столкновение Нибиру с Землей



## Mila

NASA признала возможность существования планеты Нибиру(1982 год). Космический объект возможно большего размера чем планета Юпитер. Впервые планету Нибиру возможно будет повидать в любой день с 15 мая 2009 как небольшой красноватый объект. Его движение будет совпадать с орбитой Земли. Единственная возможность его увидеть только пребывая в южном полушарии Земли. К концу весны 2011 её смогут увидеть невооруженным глазом все люди планеты. 21 декабря 2012 планета Нибиру минует эклиптику планеты под видом ослепительной красной звезды, и ее габариты будут совпадать с размером солнца. Все, что можно сказать так это то, что точно никто не знает, что это- сказал Гарри Ниугбаиер ведущий работник программы IRAS (спутник запущенный в 1983 году, который и засек этот объект). Все правительства мира знают об происходящем и они стараются сделать все для выживания, и главное для сохранения секретности. Этот ролик от National Geographic показывает что может произойти если с Землей столкнется подобный объект.

видео

*Нибиру - официальное заявление...*

Видео


----------



## iolka

Mila написал(а):


> 21 декабря 2012 планета Нибиру минует эклиптику планеты под видом ослепительной красной звезды, и ее габариты будут совпадать с размером солнца.


интересно будет глянуть и не вериться


----------



## Саныч

А еще эту планету называют Герколобус 

ролик 

он больше рекламный, а то, что они показывают, мы видим это по телику... почти каждый день...
но, задуматься все же стоит...хотя...что мы изменим - ничего

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 24 секунды_


iolka написал(а):


> интересно будет глянуть



если выживем


----------



## iskander-k

Mila написал(а):


> Этот ролик от National Geographic показывает что может произойти если с Землей столкнется подобный объект.


Если учесть предсказание Ванги что " официальный контакт с инопланетянами будет через 200 лет. И контактёром будет венгр." То столкновение нам не грозит.


----------



## Mila

*Апокалипсис не страшен! Идет продажа убежищ*








В США начали продавать подземные убежища, рассчитанные на 200 человек и спроектированные на случай различных природных и техногенных катастроф.

Убежище от апокалипсиса, который должен наступить, согласно календарю майя, 31 декабря 2012 года, обойдется в $10 миллионов. Выставленные на продажу убежища способны выдерживать удар астероида, ядерный взрыв, химическую или биологическую атаку и различные стихийные бедствия, пишет Luxist.

Объект состоит из центрального помещения круглой формы, от которого отходят 10 "лучей"-отсеков. Убежище способно выдержать температуру до +700°С, ветер до 700 км/ч, остаться целым при землетрясении до 10 баллов и задержать воду в случае наводнения как минимум на 500 часов. 

В материале говорится, что в круглом зале, диаметр которого составляет 18 метров, находятся комнаты общего пользования (такие как столовая и кинотеатр), а в отсеках - жилые помещения. Общая площадь объекта составляет 1 860 кв. м. 

"Бункер полностью автономен: он способен генерировать электричество и питьевую воду, а также оборудован системой канализации. Запасов продовольствия проживающим в нем людям хватит на год. В меню насчитывается около 100 видов еды и напитков, все скоропортящиеся продукты подвергнуты глубокой заморозке. Здесь также имеются лекарства, системы связи и наземный транспорт", - отмечается в сообщении.

Согласно данным, бункеры, сооружением которых занимается американская компания Vivos, могут выдержать сверхмощный ядерный взрыв, атаку биологического или химического оружия, ураганные ветры и землетрясения любой силы и даже попадание небольшого метеорита. 

Как говорят представители компании, они ожидают большого наплыва покупателей. На сегодня Vivos уже получила заказ на строительство одного такого убежища. Имя заказчика не известно, сообщается лишь, что он из США.

В материале отмечается, что в изначальную цену бункера не входит запас провизии, одежды и топлива. Чтобы заполнить бункер едой, топливом и лекарствами, его владельцу потребуется еще около $50 тысяч. 

Как сообщалось ранее, Китай активно строит огромные подземные бункеры для эвакуации при землетрясениях, один из которых будет открыт в ближайшее время в центре мегаполиса Нанкин.








источник


----------



## Igolka

*Планета Нибиру*






Гипотезу о существовании планеты Нибиру (12-ой планеты солнечной системы) ещё в начале XX века выдвинул астроном, историк, журналист Захария Ситчин, появившийся на свет в 1922 году в городе Баку. Являясь популярным знатоком артефактов Ближнего Востока, Ситчин думал, что Земля была сделана очень развитой цивилизацией с планеты Тиамат, место жительства которой, было уничтожено после столкновения с космическим телом – планетой Нибиру. Нибиру – загадочная планета за Плутоном, которая вращается по эллиптической орбите вокруг Солнца, приближаясь раз в 3600 (по другим источникам – в 2120) лет к Земле.

Время приближения планеты Нибиру к Земле странно совпадает с последней датой в календаре Майя (сначала, Захария Ситчин считал датой приближения 2085 год, но потом перенёс «встречу» на 2012 год). Ситчин и его ученики утверждают: Нибиру и есть Планета Х. Можно отметить, что не все ученые согласны с таким изложением древних источников, самую запоминающуюся теорию получил Майкл Хейзер, аспирант Университета Висконсин-Мэдисон. Его работа, полностью опровергает теорию Ситчина.

Приблизительные подтверждения теории учёного можно посмотреть в древних фолиантах, книгах европейских историков.
Римский географ Помпоний Мела говорил, что египтяне горды из-за того, что они древнейшие люди на Земле. В египетских летописях есть информация о звёздах, которые меняют направление полета четыре раза, о солнце, которое дважды садится в той стороне неба, где сегодня восходит.

Ещё Геродот в своей второй книге по истории упоминал о разговорах с египетскими старейшинами (5 век до нашей эры). Жрецы говорили, что за время существования египетской цивилизации (11 тысяч лет, 341 поколение) солнце меняло направление движения ровно четыре раза, два раза вставая там, где сейчас садится, и два раза садясь там, где сейчас восходит.

Святой Иоанн Богослов говорил: «И увидел я измененное небо и измененную землю, так как прежнее небо и прежняя земля пропали, и моря больше нет. И услышал я страшный голос с неба, который говорил: се, скиния Бога с человеками, и Он будет жить с ними; они будут Его народом, и Сам Бог с ними будет Богом их. И сотрет Бог всякую слезу с очей их, и смерти не будет уже; ни плача, ни горя, ни болезни уже не будет, так как прежнее прошло».

Захария Ситчин говорил: «Эволюция человечества от Каменного века (Палеолит, Мезолит, Неолит) до появления шумерской цивилизации точно укладывается в 3,600 летние интервалы. Ану (бог, появившийся на Землю с Нибиру), посетив Землю, поделился с народом великими знаниями, об этом свидетельствует появление календаря шумерского города Ниппур в 3760 году до нашей эры. Но посещение Земли и приближение планеты Нибиру – разные вещи».

Религиозные критики не согласны с «особым» положением шумерской цивилизации, которую, как считает Ситчин, выделили боги. Теория Ситчина не сходится с их пониманием мира и Бога-творца.

Историк Иммануил Великовский: «Воспоминания о катастрофах стёрлись из памяти людей не потому, что не осталось письменных упоминаний или преданий, просто сейчас люди стали иначе к ним относиться, видя в них только метафоры и аллегории древних».


- Динозавры исчезли в результате молниеносного природного бедствия. 
- Толщина земной коры на суше – 32 километра, в океане – всего 8 километров. 
- Возраст земной коры, на суше – 4 миллиарда, в океане – 200 миллионов лет. 
- Луна – огромнейший спутник в солнечной системе (по соотношению размеров сателлита и планеты-хозяина). У маленькой планеты Земля не мог появился такой большой спутник!






*История Планеты Х*

Шумеры всегда упоминали богов, как планеты еще с Плутона, Нептуна, Урана и т.п., как будто пролетали возле них на космическом теле или корабле с наружи нашей галактики. Они знали о Венере, Земле, Луне, Меркурии, Марсе, Сатурне, Уране, Нептуне, Юпитере,Плутоне, Тиамате. Ещё одну планету они так и не смогли расшифровать.

Шумеры говорили о 12-ой планете - Нибиру. В мифах шумеров и вавилонян, рассказывается о битве между Нибиру (Мардуком) и Тиамат с Кингу ( страшными чудовищами из вавилоно-аккадского мифа о сотворении мира). Много лет назад спутник Нибиру столкнулся с планетой Тиамат (в 2 раза больше Земли), расколов её надвое. Тиамат считалась одной из самых больших планет (находилась между Марсом и Юпитером) в солнечной системе и имела несколько лун. Атмосфера Тиамат состояла из азота и кислорода, на планете обитали огромные живые существа – динозавры. Соседняя планета Марс тоже была обитаема. 

Очень сильный взрыв в космосе столкнул планету Нибиру с привычной орбиты вокруг звезды Осириса. Нибиру, притянутая Солнцем, стала вращаться в очень опасной близости от планет солнечной системы. Спутники планеты Нибиру столкнулись с Марсом, убив всё живое на планете, а потом и с Тиамат. Одна часть Тиамат, разлетевшись, стала поясом астероидов между Юпитером и Марсом, другая часть – Землёй. В то время орбита Нибиру сместилась, период обращения вокруг Солнца стал 3,600 летним.


----------



## akok

До часа "Ч" осталось немного. Увидим все сами.


----------



## Mila

*Предполагаемая Планета X/Нибиру исчезла с карты в Google Earth Sky!*

Но как бы нас не обманывали, всегда найдутся люди, которые узнают истину, разоблачат ложь и расскажут об этом всем. Вот и на этот раз американский любитель обнаружил нечто странное, что вовсе непохоже на нелепую ошибку или стечение обстоятельств. В 2007 году телескопом на Южном полюсе был заснят неизвестный красный объект. Мы не знаем, что это, но следующий факт невольно заставляет нас предположить, что это гипотетическая планета Нибиру. Дело в том, что сейчас на месте этого объекта на карте в Google Earth Sky находится чёрный прямоугольник, то есть это небесное тело явно скрыли, вырезав целый кусок карты. Хотите, проверьте это сами. Вот видео на английском и координаты:

*координаты: 5h 53m 27s, -6 10′ 58*

видео


Опять разводят?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Вот здесь целый рассадник заявлений по этой теме: 
ЮТАБ.com/watch?v=I8JO6e8ve8Q


----------



## Mila

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> ЮТАБ.com/watch?v=I8JO6e8ve8Q


Не нашла.:unknw:


----------



## akok

> Не нашла.



Не стоит, там бред и нецензурщина.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Mila написал(а):


> Не нашла









Справа от того ролика целое гнездо по теме. Просто никак больше не дать ссылку, сразу в форму ответа вставляется ролик ютаба.


----------



## Mila

Уже разобралась. Спасибо!


----------



## Mila

*Что будет, если в океан упадет километровый астероид*

*Вывод американских ученых, которые смоделировали катаклизм: лучше бы такая глыба не падала*





*Вероятнее всего, если в Землю врежется астероид, то попадет в океан*

На сегодняшний день обнаружены 818 астероидов диаметром около одного километра, орбиты которых проходят в опасной близости от Земли. Считается, что они нам угрожают. И есть реальный риск, что какая-то из этих глыб когда-нибудь на нас упадет. Более того, с каждым годом шансы подобного безобразия возрастают, поскольку количество глыб увеличивается. Не то, чтобы новые прилетают - просто ученые уточняют число уже имеющихся. И их орбиты. Замечают те глыбы, которые по разным причинам не были видны раньше.

При современном уровне развития науки и техники нет способов уберечься от километрового астероида. Но можно узнать, чем грозит столкновение с ним. Компьютерное моделирование позволяет решать такие задачи. Недавно с одной из них вроде бы справилась Элизабет Пьеразо (Elisabetta Pierazzo) из Института планетарных наук в Аризоне (Planetary Science Institute in Tucson, Arizona).

Она с коллегами представила будто в атмосферу нашей планеты со скоростью 18 километров в секунду влетает астероид диаметром в километр. И врезается в океан под углом в 45 градусов. Последствия чудовищного катаклизма ученые описали в журнале Earth and Planetary Science Letters.

Моделирование показало: километровый астероид взметнет водяной "фонтан" диаметром в тысячу километров на высоту более 100 километров. При этом брызги и пар унесут в атмосферу 42 миллиарда тонн воды.






Конечно, возникнет цунами. Но это явление не сильно интересовало американских исследователей. Поскольку выяснилось, что в глобальном масштабе - оно будет не самым опасным.

Как уверяют ученые, соединения хлора и брома, содержащиеся в морской воде, разрушат озоновый слой планеты. Озоновая дыра сначала возникнет над местом падения астероида. Но быстро распространится примерно на 70 процентов территории земного шара. И в основном в Северном полушарии. В результате на экосистему обрушатся потоки жесткого ультрафиолетового излучения. Поскольку истончится естественная преграда от него - озоновый слой.

Люди, конечно, найдут способы защиты. Но животные, растения и, главное, фитопланктон - основа пищевой цепочки океана -- обязательно пострадают. Вплоть до массового вымирания.

Кстати, может быть, именно ультрафиолет "прижег" динозавров 65 миллионов лет назад, после того как в районе нынешнего Мексиканского залива упал огромный астероид - диаметром около 10 километров. "Брызнул" в атмосферу, наверное, так, как Элизабет с коллегами даже и представлять не стали.

А вот каменюги диаметром метров в 200 могут падать чаще - примерно, раз в 10 тысяч лет. А по некоторым данным, и раз в 6 тысяч лет. И последствиями этих бед - мелкого масштаба - в свое время озаботились норвежские ученые под руководством Галена Гислера ( Galen Gisler) из Университета Осло (University of Oslo). Их как раз интересовали цунами. Какой высоты поднимутся волны? Как далеко распространятся?

Математики использовали новейшую программу, которая изначально была предназначено для компьютерного моделирования ядерных взрывов. И с ее помощью смоделировали падение 200-метрового астероида в океан, глубина которого составляет 5 километров.

Исследование показало: глобальной катастрофы от цунами не будет. В непосредственной близости от места падения, конечно, появятся чудовищные волны - в несколько сотен метров в высоту. Но такие водяные горы быстро и разрушатся. Уже в 30 километрах от эпицентра волны понесутся 60-метровыми стенами. А через тысячу километров их высота не превысит 10 метров.

Стив Чеслей (Steve Chesley) из Лаборатории реактивного движения (Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena) и Стив Уард (Steve Ward) из Калифорнийского университета (University of California at Santa Cruz) определили: энергия волн от падения 200-метрового астероида будет в 300 раз выше, чем во время катастрофического азиатского цунами 2004 года.

Однако ученые успокаивают: цунами от астероида - не те, что возникают во время землетрясений. У них меньше длина волны, раза в четыре короче периоды следования самих волн. И, в результате, меньшая способность проникнуть в глубь суши. Хотя, если астероид упадет близко от густо населенного берега, то волн метров эдак в 30 хватит, чтобы вызвать масштабные разрушения.

Хуже другое - ураганные ветры небывалой силы, вызванные воздушной ударной волной и брызги, поднятые в атмосферу. Элизабет с коллегами, имея в виду километровый астероид, рассказывают о "всплеске" на высоту более 100 километров. Гален пугает 20 километрами. И тем, что брызги понесутся не только вверх, но и в поперечном направлении со скоростью в 300 метров в секунду. И сметут все на своем пути.





*Так распространялись волны от падения астероида, погубившего динозавров.*

Логично предположить, что поднятая в атмосферу вода начнет возвращаться дождем. Но эту часть катаклизма ученые почему-то обошли стороной. Ни Элизабет, ни Гален, ни Стивы не удосужились рассчитать, сколько продлятся дожди. Вдруг будут лить 40 дней и 40 ночей? Как тогда, когда старина Ной спасался на своем ковчеге?


----------



## Mila

*Земля столкнется с «планетой дьявола» в 2013 году*

И снова прогнозы ученых. И снова Нибиру, но время конца света переносится на 14 февраля 2013 . Значит поживем... 





> Американские ученые прогнозируют «конец света» на 14 февраля 2013 года. В этот день Земля может столкнуться с приближающейся планетой Нибиру — «планетой дьявола».
> 
> Также опасность для нашей планеты представляет небесное тело Раджа-Солнце.
> 
> 14 февраля 2013 года Земля будет проходить между Нибиру и Солнцем — из-за смещения магнитных полюсов наклон нашей планеты изменится. Как говорят учёные, к уничтожению это может и не привести, но сильных землетрясений и цунами вряд ли удастся избежать. Отдаляться от Земли по своей орбите Нибиру начнет только после 1 июля 2014 года.
> 
> В 2009–2010 годах во Всемирной сети Интернет активно обсуждалось сближение этой гипотетической планеты с Землёй. Выдвигаемая версия, что планета Нибиру будет видна уже с мая 2011 года, на данный момент не подтвердилась.
> 
> Нибиру — мифическая странствующая планета в Солнечной системе. Научных работ, подтверждающих существование Нибиру, нет в области астрономии. Идею Нибиру выдвинула в 1995 году Нэнси Лидер, заявляющая, что она имела контакты с инопланетянами, сообщает портал НИА Новосибирск.
> 
> Однако до этого предполагаемого события ожидается другой апокалипсис — по календарю майя «Конец света» запланирован на 21 декабря 2012 года.
> 
> Календарь майя был создан около 4 тысяч лет назад. Согласно этому календарю, 21 декабря 2012 года заканчивается большой цикл развития человечества, который длился 26 тысяч лет, и начинается зона перехода в новое энергетическое состояние. С 2012 года человечество якобы начинает сдавать экзамен на возможность перехода в новую эпоху развития.
> 
> Многие полагают, что в переходный период, который продлится до 2053 года, может произойти изменение полюсов Земли, и электромагнитное поле планеты «выключится» примерно на три дня.
> 
> В 2012 году людей ожидает и еще одно чрезвычайно редкое астрономическое явление — три затмения: Луны, Венеры (Солнцем) и самого Солнца. Солнечная система выстроится в одну линию с центром Млечного Пути, что происходит раз в 26 тысяч лет — ровно столько времени требуется Солнцу, чтобы сделать один оборот вокруг центра галактики.




_Вот так..._


----------



## akok

Без паники, главное соблюсти план эвакуации:


----------



## Ip_MEN

Аа... конец света значить хх.12.2012 года? А я почему то думал, что в декабре прощедщего года и радовался что пронесло.  Ну будем надеятся, что наши политики, не начнут атомную войну или наши ученые не вызовут конец света своим коллайдером.


----------



## Mila

*Теория конца света 2012 вследствие образование в адронном коллайдере чёрной дыры.*



Ip_MEN написал(а):


> наши ученые не вызовут конец света своим коллайдером.




Эта версия конца света стояла первой на повестке дня ещё совсем недавно. Но поломки отодвинули её на второй план. То представление о чёрных дырах, которое сейчас преобладает среди учёных слишком туманно, чтобы строить на нём какие-то предположения о возможном образовании чёрной дыры в адронном коллайдере. А если основываться на теории черной дыры, которая описана в общей теории взаимодействий, то вероятность её образования в коллайдере равна нулю.

Адронный коллайдер - не просто гигантский, а огромный ускоритель элементарных частиц, который был создан в сотрудничестве учёных многих стран мира и его стоимость оценивается от 7 до 11 миллиардов евро. Тот факт, что адронный коллайдер не может заработать на протяжении уже полутора лет и является одним из версий конца света 2012 и кажется более чем правдоподобной, от какой-либо поломки на адронном коллайдере 

Самое плохое в этой теории конца света то, что мировые учёные сами не знают, что их ждет в конце исследования. Они решили пойти по пути: делаем сейчас, а там как пойдет – может что-нибудь и получится . 

В интернете есть видеорилики, как это видят люди и вот один из них:


видео


----------



## Трубадур

Не верьте сплетням. 
Не сбылось в 2011, перенесли на 2012, не сбудется в 2012, перенесут на 2013... 2014... 2015... И так далее. 
Дали свободу слова, теперь брешут все, кому не лень.


----------



## Трубадур

*akoK*, 
Классный план эвакуации, но я бы к нему ещё добавил песню В.Высоцкого:

Вдох глубокий. Руки шире. Не спешите, три-четыре. 
Бодрость духа, грация и пластика. Общеукрепляющая, 
Утром отрезвляющая, если жив пока еще, гимнастика. 

Разговаривать не надо. Приседайте до упада. 
Да не будьте мрачными и хмурыми. Если вам совсем неймется, 
Обтирайтась чем придется, водными займитесь процедурами. 

Если вы уже устали, сели-встали, сели-встали. 
Не страшны нам Арктика с Антарктикой. Главный академик Йоффе
Доказал: коньяк и кофе вам заменят спорт и профилактика. 

Не страшны дурные вести - мы в ответ бежим на месте. 
В выигрыше даже начинающий. Красота: среди бегущих 
Первых нет и отстающих. Бег на месте общепримиряющий. 

Ну как?! Верите ещё в конец света в 2012 году??!


----------



## Mila

А собственно, кто-нибудь задавался вопросом: а почему конец света будет в декабре 2012 года? Ведь в это время парада планет:ядро Вселенной - Солнце - Земля, - не будет. Парад планет будет в осенний период.






И от что нашла:


Спойлер






> Ученые встревожены изменениями координат магнитных полюсов и прогнозируют возможность полного их исчезновения при перестроении. Если вспомнить о том, что гравитация существовала даже при полном отсутствии внешней оболочки, иначе она не смогла бы удержать около себя спутник - Луну, как на недавно открытых планетах с газообразной структурой, то мы должны понимать: гравитация существует не от вращения внешней оболочки планеты, а от вращения ядра планеты. Изменения положения континентов никак не скажутся на магнитуде Земли. Другим может стать положение континентов относительно полюсов. Большинство людей видели на картинках и схемах орбиту нашей планеты вокруг Солнца. Но она не круглая - эта орбита. Она имеет форму эллипса. Зимой планета удалена от своей орбиты, словно по инерции, стремится удалиться от Солнца .
> 
> Тогда Северный полюс ЗЕМЛИ перемещается в сторону СЕВЕРНОГО МАГНИТНОГО ПОЛЮСА СОЛНЦА , стараясь сохранить оптимальное расстояние между полюсами. Отклонение оси планеты от вертикали уменьшается и становится меньше нормы в двадцать три градуса (23 минус 1 или 2). Планета, продолжая движение, приближается ко дню весеннего равноденствия. Орбита приходит в норму и полюс встаёт на свои координаты, выписав первую четверть восьмерки и двигаясь к полярному дню лета, снова уходит от орбиты удаляясь от Солнца – теперь полюс движется, увеличивая градус отклонения к его увеличению (23 минус 1 или 2). В точке осеннего равноденствия полюс возвращается на своё место. Теперь уже выполнено ¾ восьмерки. Планета движется к полярной ночи. Теперь представьте себе орбиту Солнечной системы вокруг Ядра Вселенной.
> 
> Солнце движется сейчас к точке наибольшей дальности от Ядра Вселенной и так же, как и у Земли, и 21 ДЕКАБРЯ 2012 ГОДА полюс Солнца уйдет в минус от своего нормального отклонения. Если представить, что один градус координат на поверхности Солнца может быть равен одной тысячи километров , то сдвиг Полюса Солнца на один градус, будет равен смещению нашего Северного Полюса на тысячу километров, при стремлении сохранить прежнее расстояние до Солнечного Полюса. Шестерня с 40 зубьями за один свой оборот провернет шестерню с 20 зубьями на два оборота. Мурманск окажется на широте Санкт - Петербурга, Москва на широте Ейска.
> 
> Почему движение к экватору, а не к полюсу? Конец света, предсказан на 21 декабря. Северный полюс уходит в полярную ночь. Он находится в самой дальней точке от Солнца, из – за наклона Земли в 23 градуса. Сейчас Солнце, УЖЕ НЕСКОЛЬКО ЛЕТ выпрямляет свой наклон , и полюс уже сдвинулся НА ДВЕ СОТНИ КИЛОМЕТРОВ и всего скорее будет сдвигаться дальше. Почему 10 градусов? Около десяти градусов изменения наклона Земли и исполнится пророчество Нострадамуса «на плодородные земли планеты обрушится Солнце и сожжет урожаи и голод». Но вот что делать с таянием снегов, если опрокидывание будет слишком быстрым? Этот вариант маловероятен, но и постепенное выжигание Земли не несет ни чего хорошего, а только «головную боль» правительствам об урожаях и головную боль старикам из-за смены климата. Ведь декабрь это лёд и снег. И таяние. Это прорванные плотины средней полосы и наводнения плодородных земель.
> 
> А где летом окажутся Краснодарский край с Кубанью? А может ли изменить своё положение магнитный полюс, а поверхность планеты за счет своего вращения, как гирокомпас, сохранить Мурманск и Москву на своих широтах? Все знают, как определить полюс при помощи компаса. На Северном полюсе , на все четыре стороны , везде юг, на Южном только север. Но как определить Экватор? При помощи ведра с водой. В днище ведра делаем дырку. На северном полушарии вода уходя из ведра закручивается с лева на право, от Северного полюса по вращению Земли, вдоль Экватора. На Экваторе вода никак не закручивается – просто льётся. Как только мы входим в южное полушарие, вода снова начинает закручиваться, но уже справа на лево, от Южного полюса вдоль Экватора. Между этими точками десять шагов. 10 шагов делим на 2, это и есть Экватор.
> 
> Как скажется движение ядра Земли, когда магнитуда Земли привязана не только к полюсам, но и к Экватору? Полярная ночь на севере и Полярный день на юге уйдут в прошлое, хотя бы на побережье Америки и Азии, мы говорим о заселенных территориях, а не о ледяных пустынях, но в любом случае на полюсах потеплеет, как весною. Начнут таять ОДНОВРЕМЕННО обе ледяные шапки планеты. Сейчас на севере нашей страны уже четвертая зима, когда снег выпадает в конце декабря. Раньше ноябрь уже был разгаром зимы. Еще два года до предсказанного катаклизма- это значит, еще несколько лет уменьшения Полярной ночи и шесть лет Земля будет возвращаться к прежнему климату. Если это потепление связано не со сменой географических координат полюсов, то это будет счастьем. Пока еще увеличения дня осенью не отмечено ни кем, а задался ли кто-нибудь такими замерами. Вернется ли все на «круги своя»? Или ничего не произойдет даже 25 декабря? И все наши страхи надуманы и 25 декабря мы будем праздновать 2012 лет от рождества Христова… или уже не будем?
> 
> О том, как влияет на людей Солнечная активность, можно судить по полнолунию, с которым связано огромное количество суеверий и о подлинном воздействии мы еще можем только догадываться. Большинство людей говорят о воздействии Луны, а ведь на самом деле это воздействие Солнечных лучей отраженных Луной на ночную поверхность Земли. До полнолуния , мы видим серп Луны , это значит , что свет Солнца падая на Луну отражается мимо Земли, а вот в полнолуние, согласно закона- «угол падения равен углу отражения», мы получаем наибольшее количество Солнечных лучей отраженных от поверхности Луны в ночное время на Землю…
> 
> … Мы же своими действиями помогаем сушить поверхность «лица Земли, увлажненные источниками» планеты. Обычно мы думаем, что испарения происходят с поверхности воды и удивляемся обмелению рек, при вырубке деревьев по берегам рек. При этом многие полагают, что достаточно узкой полоски леса вдоль берегов, которые укрепят берега и реки исполнятся половодьем круглый год. Мы забываем или не знаем, что выкопав ямку в песке пустыни и закроем её сверху водонепроницаемым материалом, с камушком по - середине, что бы создать внутренний конус над стаканом на дне ямки, то получить можем до стакана воды за 2 -3 часа. Даже в песках пустыни испаряется вода. Лес по берегам рек нужен для сохранения от высыхания травяного покрова. Трава не дает солнечным лучам нагреть почву для испарения воды из грунта и превратить плодородный слой в пустыню. Выкашивание луговой травы в разгар лета и вырубка леса приводят к обмелению рек.
> 
> Сухой грунт ,как губка впитывает воды рек, но без травяного покрова не способен сохранить её. Кроны леса спасут траву от высыхания, а трава спасет грунт от испарения, способного высушить почву, превратить её в пустыню. Разве ученые не могут вместе с пшеницей, которая не защищает почву от высыхания, высадить низкорослый клевер, который спасет от солнечных лучей и излишнего испарения и почве и в реках. При этом сорнякам не будет уже такого раздолья. Убрав хлеб, при падении жары, можно выводить на поле косилки для клевера. Корни клевера помогут в дождливую осень не провалиться в размокшей почве комбайнам и машинам, и сохранить влагу в почве в течение сухого лета тенью от своих листьев.
> 
> А частицы клевера оставшиеся на почве и перепаханные весной удобрят поле. Ученые могут подобрать другую низкорослую культуру. Но видимо надо будет перед лицом катаклизма менять и культуру земледелия. Переворачивать корни сопутствующих культур при пахоте полей весной станет не разумно. Не до жиру, то есть не до рекордных урожаев, плодородность земли бы сохранить. При этом, даже обычная трава не может спасти землю от высыхания , так как между стеблями обычной травы солнечные лучи будут выжигать землю и корни. Пример может служить степь. Высокая трава , в которой всадник с конем может спрятаться, как сказано в «Тарасе Бульбе» у Гоголя, спасала землю степных районов от высыхания, но чтобы вырастить такую траву нужны годы и годы целины, что мы себе позволить не можем. Значит надо имитировать условия, при которых, сельскохозяйственные культуры, не способные дать тень для почвы, дублировались бы низкорослыми, может быть кормовыми, с широкими листьями и корни которых были бы на разных уровнях с зерновыми культурами.
> 
> Так же надо начать сбережение талых вод. Там где есть возможность – восстановить болота, там, где позволяет ландшафт построить запруды и создать пруды, как естественные хранилища в засушливый период, позволяющие орошать поля. Очень часто мы пренебрегали раньше ручьями, которые курица вброд перейдет, а ведь даже такой ручей может накапливать, благодаря крутым берегам, хороший запас воды на летний период. Один из фермеров в программе "Время" уже пришел к такому же выводу, когда сказал, что запретил бороться с сорняками, после выгорания зерновых, что бы они почву сохранили.
> 
> Но есть еще одно «Но», к которому я пришел не с первой минуты: чего греха таить. Это «Но» заключается в том, что если Солнце на своей орбите приближается к «зимнему» или «летнему» периоду, перед переходом к зоне оптимального расстояния от ядра Вселенной: правда временные расстояния здесь измеряются в тысячелетиях. И когда расстояние от ядра Вселенной до Солнца будет минимальным или максимальным, то парад планет (ядро Вселенной –Солнце – Земля) будет происходить в осенний или весенний период. Декабрь у нас всегда будет в период минимального расстояния до Солнца в 148 миллионов км по движению Солнца, а значит, в декабре месяце наша планета будет находиться перед Солнцем, то- есть не на прямой линии, как говорится «ход конем». Так почему же тогда 21 декабря «выбрано» для конца света?


----------



## AlexTNT

Mila написал(а):


> гравитация существует не от вращения внешней оболочки планеты, а от вращения ядра планеты.


!? А разве гравитаци не существует просто при наличии массы, вроде


> F=G*m1*m2/R^2






Mila написал(а):


> Солнце движется сейчас к точке наибольшей дальности от Ядра Вселенной и так же, как и у Земли, и 21 ДЕКАБРЯ 2012 ГОДА полюс Солнца уйдет в минус от своего нормального отклонения.


А разве солнце не вращается вокруг центра нашей галактики? а так сразу вокруг Ядра Вселенной)))


Mila написал(а):


> А собственно, кто-нибудь задавался вопросом: а почему конец света будет в декабре 2012 года?


Да, *21* декабрь(*12*) 20*12*
(первое 21 если прочитать обратно будет 12!) Опять повторяется история


> Известно много случаев, когда объявлялась конкретная дата конца света и Судного дня (либо других глобальных катастроф). Ниже приведены некоторые примеры:
> 
> 33; 666; 900; 999; 1000; 1013; 1033; 1492; 1584; 1666; 1844; 1899; 1900; 2011 — конец света, ожидавшийся в некоторых оккультных обществах (и по их собственному утверждению являющихся христианскими), в основном согласно различным трактовкам Библии и Священных преданий пророков и согласно разным системам отсчёта в разных календарях...(http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список_дат_конца_света)


У меня только один вопрос, что всем так помереть хочется?:superstition:


----------



## Mila

AlexTNT написал(а):


> А разве солнце не вращается вокруг центра нашей галактики? а так сразу вокруг Ядра Вселенной)))





AlexTNT написал(а):


> У меня только один вопрос, что всем так помереть хочется?



Нет, но мы обсуждаем этот вопрос, а что нельзя?


----------



## AlexTNT

Да так хочется немного тоже поспорить


----------



## Ip_MEN

А интересно у глав государств есть какие нибудь вариантики для спасения себя любимых на случай начала катаклизмов, вроде ковчегов из "2012"? У мировых лидеров (США, Россия, Китай и некоторых других из 8G) скорее всего где нить в бункерах стоят звездолеты.


----------



## iskander-k

Звездолетов нет , но планы и бункера есть.


----------



## Drongo

iskander-k написал(а):


> но планы и бункера есть


Самое главное здесь - план. Хотя, колёса тоже не помешали бы. :biggrin:


----------



## AlexTNT

iskander-k написал(а):


> бункера есть.


Особенно метро))


----------



## Mila

*Кто видел Нибиру???*



Mila написал(а):


> К концу весны 2011 её смогут увидеть невооруженным глазом все люди планеты.



Кто- нибудь видел Нибиру?

видио

Ребята, это что?


----------



## Кирилл

AlexTNT написал(а):


> У меня только один вопрос, что всем так помереть хочется?


почему умереть?
ы ... электричество кончится..."свет отключили ,кина ни будет..."


----------



## Mila

и даже так

видео


----------



## Sfera

Мдааа...Волосы встали дыбом.

Козлобородый заявляет, что Древние шумеры оставили знаки об ушастой планете, двигающейся по эллипсоидной орбите вокруг некоего бурого карлика (третьего солнца). Планета названа Нибиру и заселяют ее рептилии.
Рептилии, они же акунаки донельзя любят золото, добываемое на планетах лоховскими рабами. Нафиг оно им надобно? Золота на Нибиру столько, что планета буквально превратилась в звезду и светит как Солнце. 
Рабами планеты Земля солнечной системы являются атланты, которые заселились на нее, взорвав собственную планету (факт, заявленный доктором технических наук). Зачем взорвали-непонятно. Кроме себя самих они привезли на Землю свою фауну, то бишь русалок . Здесь становится совсем забавно.

Однако верить надо только докладам КГБ, где говорится, что комета Елена, пролетев рядом с Землей, сорвет с нее атмосферу, с орбиты Земли сорвется также Луна (искусственный объект висит, наверное, только для равновесия). 

Смысл лететь сюда акунакам или трем кораблям для вторжения, если после всего этого Землю "разорвет вдребезги"?


----------



## Mila

Мозг взорвало... Сплошное надувательство или что-то скрытое (тайное) + надуманное ?


----------



## Sfera

В подземные города верю больше


----------



## Mila

Появились в инете и фото Нибиру




 

явный фотошоп


----------



## akok

Mila написал(а):


> и даже так


ZOG наступает. Этакий бред еще и мозги разрушит.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 3 секунды_


Sfera написал(а):


> В подземные города верю больше


Города-городами, только они не смогут выдержать глобальной сейсмической активности.


----------



## shestale

akoK написал(а):


> Этакий бред еще и мозги разрушит


в точку... 100%)))


----------



## Сашка

В этом ролике хорошо видно, что за растения они выращивают в горшочках))) Отсюда акунаки, рептилии и тп угрозы из космоса


Sfera написал(а):


> Однако верить надо только докладам КГБ, где говорится, что комета Елена, пролетев рядом с Землей, сорвет с нее атмосферу


Комета Еленина, а не Елена. "Ученые" видимо не асилили навести справки


----------



## Sfera

*akoK*, ну мы с тобой не сейсмологи и даже не геологи, откуда нам точно знать? Может, у них там и ковчеги готовы уже. И по любому нас туда не пустят случись чего). 

Комменты из сети)


> Эту информацию понимает тот, - кто понимает, в интернете всего около 5 % информации про Нибиру и возможные катаклизмы, в других книгах (если еще остались в свободной продаже) – больше научной информации.
> Кто-то думает, что это х…ня, кто-то обращается в страховую компанию, а Мы строим за Самарой малогабаритные убежища на каждую семью (по цене «Приоры») - по деньгам!
> Могу рассказать больше.





> Ну и что нам теперь делать?) за пару милиардиков строить подземный город... а может уже начнем скидаться? до декабря если постараемся построим))) а если по делу то думаю надо просто ценить каждую минутку своей жизни, наслаждаться красотой природы, а главное любить себя и все вокруг себя, каждый день находить за что благодарить жизнь и хоть какую-то малость быть полезным окружающим) У человека есть все чтоб быть счастливым!. Люди направляйте свою энергию на добро и любовь! Вам понравится!)))))))





> Где ????????? Чё красненькая???? ))))))))))))) Да ладно, х**я это всё!!!! Подумаеш на 6 месяцев придётся консерв наваровать!!!!!!!!! Выживем!!!!!!!!!! Сала, картошки хватает!!!!!!!! Х**и нам боятся???? Пускай америкосы боятся, кто им гарбургеры делать будет???????????





> пс,,, пи пи пи ... Я житель планеты Нибиру, мы приблежаемся к вам земляне скоро случится у вас конец света, Semechka вам не врёт верте ему он совсем не душевно больной как вы думаете. Чтобы это не случилось люди надо отправить денги на счёт в банке ( счёт напишу попозже) пи пс щщ щщщ



дальше копипастить нет смысла)


----------



## Mila

и такой вариант


----------



## akok

Sfera написал(а):


> akoK, ну мы с тобой не сейсмологи и даже не геологи, откуда нам точно знать?


Вот немного информации по этому поводу

_Добавлено через 5 минут 12 секунд_


> и такой вариант


Ну почему каждый год объявляют конец света. Это фетиш такой? Или способ обогатиться на хомячках?


----------



## SNS-amigo

...То тарелками пугают, 
Дескать подлые летают... 

 Живите в радость и всё будет хорошо!


----------



## akok

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> ...То тарелками пугают,
> Дескать подлые летают...


То у них собаки лают,
То руины говорят....


----------



## Кирилл

а меня прикалывают фильмы про конец света.
они такие милые и тупые....потом прямо переполняет чувством мудрости и превосходства,смешанное с бесстрашием-я ж знаю че при конце света делать.
еще кинчика гляну и научусь тарелками управлять.
правда,боюсь ,что при виражах утрачу разжиженный моск через ушные раковины....ну да на Нибиру(е?) то все иначе-там рай же,моск не сильно нужен.
и будет щасте.
на земле то постоянно концы света,а там,у нас на Нибиру(е?) концов не предвидется.
тамошнии моск такого не придумывает....
ы...
ы...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Как уж повелось с древних веков, так всё и продолжается.

_"Народ требует хлеба и зрелищ"._ Это высказивание пришло к нам из древнего Рима. Его знают все правители и властьимущие. Потому поставляя ему (народу) ЭТО, они затыкают ему рот, закрывают глаза на другое (что ему видеть и знать не положено), а для полной кондиции ещё и затуманивают разум. Ведь знаете чем?.. Да, а ещё и вот этими пугалками - страшилками и фильмами ужасов.


----------



## Кирилл

знаем зачем-не хотят что б мы с ними на Нибиру летели...в фильмах инструкция наверно неправильная.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да пусть летят, их там потом на фарш пустят. А мы останемся тут апельсины и бананы трескать.

_"""Жуй ананасы, рябчиков жуй. День твой последний приходит, буржуй!""" _
:sarcastic:


----------



## Sandor

Один шутник так перефразировал:

День твой последний приходит!
Буржуй.


----------



## Mila

Эффект «два Солнца» в сентябре 2012 г
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyfNzH2qaKo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyfNzH2qaKo&feature=related


----------



## Mila

*Конец света-2012 продлится две недели*






*Российские астрологи и экстрасенсы уверяют, что проблему Конца света-2012 раздули на пустом месте. Однако есть версия, что им приказали молчать, чтобы не наводить панику на население. А «посвященные», или «избранные», готовятся к 21.12.2012 давно и тщательно.
*
*Американцы нашли планету-спаситель*

Российский историк и археолог Владимир Кузаков уверен: многое из происходящего сложно объяснить обычными совпадениями. Его польский коллега, профессор археологии Альфред Стржеховский, первым обнаружил календарь племени майя. Было это в 1950 году. В 1951-м на саммите в Варшаве лидеры стран «Большой восьмерки» приняли решение засекретить открытие – чтобы не будоражить народ. Не случайно тогда же, в 1951-м, ведущие страны вдруг резко объявили о необходимости освоения космоса.

– В СССР до 1951 года главной задачей было построить коммунизм на земле, – говорит Владимир Кузаков. – Те, кто родился в 20–30-е годы, это отлично помнят. Но затем мы вдруг резко «взяли курс на космос».

Логично предположить, что политики решили изучить космическое пространство, узнав нечто сверхважное. Что может быть важнее информации о том, что нашей планете скоро крышка и надо спасаться? Не случайно одну из главных разработок знаменитого Сергея Королева назвали «Ковчег 2» – по аналогии с библейским Ноевым ковчегом, символом спасения от грядущего страшного катаклизма.

Существует гипотеза, что американцы уже освоили космос. И обеспеченные граждане США время от времени посещают некую планету, «назначенную» островом спасения после конца света.

– Значительная часть так называемых НЛО – неопознанных объектов – на самом деле летательные аппараты земного происхождения. Скорее всего их «родина» – США, – рассказал нам известный журналист и ведущий популярных программ на канале РЕН ТВ Игорь Прокопенко, много лет изучавший секретные военные документы. – Естественно, эта информация засекречена, чтобы не создавать ажиотаж.

Так что, когда в иностранных СМИ пишут, что «Джулия Робертс с семьей улетела отдыхать на необитаемый остров, подальше от поклонников и папарацци», это можно трактовать двояко.

Россия не успела за давним соперником – Америкой – из-за начавшейся и все разрушившей перестройки. Однако некоторые «избранные», кажется, успели «подстелить соломку».

*Говорить правду им запретили?*

Есть сведения, что на территории России построено как минимум два секретных подземных бункера: в районе Магнитогорска и на Северном Кавказе. Там будут пережидать конец света олигархи, чиновники и некоторые приближенные к ним знаменитости.

Несколько лет назад корреспондент «Желтой газеты» летал в Магнитогорск с Никитой Михалковым по случаю премьеры его нового фильма. Во время поездки Никита Сергеевич вдруг на несколько часов пропал. Принимающая сторона – сотрудники местной администрации – вели себя как ни в чем не бывало: не переживайте, отъехал по личным делам и скоро вернется. Какие «личные дела» могут быть у именитого культурного деятеля в Челябинской области?

Кстати сказать, в последнее время российская элита зачастила в те края, как и на Кавказ. По официальной версии, ездят якобы покататься на лыжах. Но, может, на самом деле знакомятся с подземными территориями?

Крайне любопытно ведут себя в последние месяцы и авторитетные астрологи. Так, Павел Глоба, например, несколько лет назад в интервью говорил: первый месяц зимы 2012 года – «переломный этап» для нашей планеты. Теперь придворный астролог лишь мрачно улыбается и меняет тему разговора.

Известные писатели Дмитрий и Надежда Зима, расшифровавшие многие тайные знания, и вовсе наотрез отказываются от интервью.

– На ближайшие месяцы они решили взять перерыв в общении с журналистами, – извинившись, пояснила пресс-секретарь издательства «Рипол-классик», где выходят книги авторов. – Почему? У меня нет ответа на этот вопрос. Обычно наши авторы охотно, с удовольствием идут на контакт.

Чтобы писатель отказался от интервью – для этого нужна более чем веская причина. Ведь появление на страницах газет – пиар, от которого зависят продажи книг и соответственно гонорар: писатели живут на проценты. Но если впереди маячит конец света, деньги не имеют значения. Дмитрий и Надежда как будто что-то знают. Но правду говорить запретили, а врать не хотят?
*
Жертвы будут из-за паники и страха*

Между тем группа энтузиастов из России недавно посетила Тибет, в частности монастырь Гьяндрек под Кайласом.

Местный Лама, которого называют оракулом Шамбалы, не стал скрывать: ситуация сложная для всего мира. В конце декабря планеты Cолнечной системы выстроятся в ряд – подобных случаев в истории человечества еще не бывало.

«Осень и зима будут теплые, – сообщил оракул, – а с 21.12.2012 Земля начнет проходить через галактическую «нулевую полосу». Это особое состояние пространства, где гасятся и не могут распространяться никакие энергии. Наступит полная темнота и тишина. Отключатся электричество и связь. Темнота будет сопровождаться вспышками света, а также игрой света и тени. Временами может казаться, что бродят фигуры – как будто мертвецы встали из гробов. Землю будет слегка потряхивать – словно незначительное землетрясение. Некоторые строения могут быть разрушены.

И к сожалению, будут жертвы. Но основной причиной гибели людей станут паника и страх перед неизвестностью.

Пророчат, что этот катаклизм продлится две недели. После чего еще несколько месяцев планета будет приходить в себя – как реабилитационный период у человека после болезни.
*
Как пережить Трудное время?*

Вот что советует оракул Шамбалы в преддверии конца света:

Нужно заранее подготовить документы и теплые вещи. Прикинуть, куда можно уехать на две недели. Это не должен быть большой город. Идеально – сельская местность. Заранее заготовить свечи, дрова, запас продуктов и питьевой воды.

Необходимо наблюдать за домашними животными, идеальный вариант – кошка. Благодаря природным инстинктам они подадут пример, как вести себя в экстремальной ситуации.

В течение «дней темноты» завесить окна простынями, не смотреть в них, не выходить на улицу. Лучше медитировать или молиться.

Полный выход Земли из «нулевой полосы» ожидается примерно 7 февраля 2013 года.

Правительства государств, по словам оракула, уже знают о грядущей беде. Но помочь своим гражданам не могут или не хотят.







*И кто куда?*


----------

